# Carp Catcher



## REG THE SLEDGE (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of me and my mate Jason with some carp. I know they are not fish in an aquarium but i just love them and the size they can get to.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hooked one of those puppies once, but alas..it was the one that got away. It broke the line just as I got it to the bank. I nearly cried! But I had a blast trying to land it. Boy can they FIGHT!

The one in the third pic looks like it's been roughed up a few times.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

REG THE SLEDGE said:


> Here are some pics of me and my mate Jason with some carp. I know they are not fish in an aquarium but i just love them and the size they can get to.


RTS:

Yall's are deeper but with less body length than those in West Texas are and are also apparently typically much larger than ours are as I have caught very few the size of those in your photographs (kinda like the Florida strain of black bass compared to the Texas strain).

Do yall catch them on treble hooks with dough bait?

Do yall try to eat them and if so how do you fix them?

TR


----------



## REG THE SLEDGE (Feb 3, 2009)

Do yall catch them on treble hooks with dough bait?

Do yall try to eat them and if so how do you fix them?

A: No mate we catch them with one hook using a hair rig and a boilie, see photo:








The bait is not attached to the hook as carp are bottom feeders(usually) and when they suck it up they do not feel the weight of the hook.

A: No we don't eat them , it's just catch them treat them and put them back also taking photo and size for future reference.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

REG THE SLEDGE said:


> A: No mate we catch them with one hook using a hair rig and a boilie


Tried that standard recipe BUT
Yum Yum Dough Bait:
A couple of bananas;
A 1/4 cup of molasses or sorghum syrup (or any heavy sweety syrup);
A 1/4 cup of well soured, mashable up grain;
A tablespoon of liquid garlic; and enough
Oatmeal to thicken.




REG THE SLEDGE said:


> A: No we don't eat them , it's just catch them treat them and put them back also taking photo and size for future reference.


RTG:

Obviously Carp is not indigenous to West Texas but it's introduction has had very adverse effects on indigenous species.

When most folks catch them they severe the spine above the gills and toss them on the bank for the raccoons to enjoy.

Very few folks now how to do this (including Ron) but some folks can fillet the larger ones, cut the meat into like 2cmx2cm chunks, allow to marinate in a balsamic vinegar mixture with olive oil and spices for several weeks as this marination somehow dissolves the small bones and makes the meat very tender.

I guess that you would call this West Texas Carp sushi but it is very yum yum.

TR


----------

